# The Kiss



## billrunnels (Feb 20, 2018)

I was spending the weekend at the YMCA in Bedford enjoying the swimming pool etc. I noticed a flyer promoting a carnival in town so decided to go. It was set up a lot like those in the USA. The milk bottle throw was a lark. The balls were so light you could rare back, hit the bottles dead center and at best they would quiver. I met a beautiful young lady while there. We hung out together taking in the attractions. It was late and I asked her if I could walk her home. In the process of saying good night we had a memorable kiss which made my day.

P.S. I havn't shared this story with my wife so mum is the word

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 20, 2018)

I won't tell!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 20, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I won't tell!


Thanls


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice one Bill - what's got to be done, has got to be done !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 23, 2018)

Would you believe this was the only kiss I got while in the UK. That makes it special.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 23, 2018)

When we visited Cambridge and Duxford we stayed in a B&B in Little Walden, which is a village next to an ex USAF air base. When your boys went home they took half the young women there with them, still gossiped about now because the control tower is just outside the village, now a very large house.

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3524336/Second-World-War-RAF-control-tower-used-oversee-100-bombing-raids-ahead-D-Day-sale-775-000-converted-stylish-family-home.html

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 23, 2018)

pbehn said:


> When we visited Cambridge and Duxford we stayed in a B&B in Little Walden, which is a village next to an ex USAF air base. When your boys went home they took half the young women there with them, still gossiped about now because the control tower is just outside the village, now a very large house.
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3524336/Second-World-War-RAF-control-tower-used-oversee-100-bombing-raids-ahead-D-Day-sale-775-000-converted-stylish-family-home.html


Wow! What a creative idea. It is a beautiful home. Thanks for sharing the pictures

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Feb 23, 2018)

Vietnamese women (girls?) were TINY!! At 6' 4" and +190 lbs (1.93m +87kg) it was very difficult to convince myself that a 4' 8" (1.4m) girl was a fully consenting female. Most if not all had been sold by their families and were allowed to send some money back home. I always felt like a pedophile. On the other hand getting almost killed several times a week does something to the male hormones and it was impossible to walk into a bar without getting a double armfull of willing, young, and lovely females sticking their tongues in your ear. "Me love you long time, Joe". We males only have a limited amount of blood and the big head drained pretty quickly in those days.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Wow! What a creative idea. It is a beautiful home. Thanks for sharing the pictures


The picture across the cornfield is taken from the road. It is very striking because it is obviously an ex control tower but no other evidence exists of the airfield, the road itself is laid on one of the runways, the other runways have been dug up.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2018)

The joys of youth

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Feb 23, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> The joys of youth


AND all those wonderful indiscretions!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> I was spending the weekend at the YMCA in Bedford enjoying the swimming pool etc. I noticed a flyer promoting a carnival in town so decided to go. It was set up a lot like those in the USA. The milk bottle throw was a lark. The balls were so light you could rare back, hit the bottles dead center and at best they would quiver. I met a beautiful young lady while there. We hung out together taking in the attractions. It was late and I asked her if I could walk her home. In the process of saying good night we had a memorable kiss which made my day.
> 
> P.S. I havn't shared this story with my wife so mum is the word


You jogged a memory Bill. Years ago I was working in a one horse town near Milan and so I took an overnight train to Paris to see some old work mates for the weekend. On the return journey, I ended up in a cabin with what I thought were two French women, one old one young. The six seat cabins become three bed cabins, all a bit "too close and over familiar" for strangers. After a while we went to sleep, and were woken up just before arrival, we made a lot of "small talk" in French and got off the train. As soon as the old lady was gone the young one said "do you fancy a coffee" in English. She was English but with a French mother and a natural linguist she also had perfect Italian. She was studying art in Venice and her train didn't leave until the evening, we spent the day sightseeing in Milan looking around the Cathedral and other sights then went back to the station, had a hug wished each other "all the best" and went our separate ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Feb 23, 2018)

was that the PG rated version?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 23, 2018)

pbehn said:


> You jogged a memory Bill. Years ago I was working in a one horse town near Milan and so I took an overnight train to Paris to see some old work mates for the weekend. On the return journey, I ended up in a cabin with what I thought were two French women, one old one young. The six seat cabins become three bed cabins, all a bit "too close and over familiar" for strangers. After a while we went to sleep, and were woken up just before arrival, we made a lot of "small talk" in French and got off the train. As soon as the old lady was gone the young one said "do you fancy a coffee" in English. She was English but with a French mother and a natural linguist she also had perfect Italian. She was studying art in Venice and her train didn't leave until the evening, we spent the day sightseeing in Milan looking around the Cathedral and other sights then went back to the station, had a hug wished each other "all the best" and went our separate ways.


Sounds like a memorable experience to me. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 23, 2018)

mikewint said:


> was that the PG rated version?


Not at all Mike. I was 31 and married with a newborn baby she was 20 with an Italian boyfriend, There were many things in my 30 years abroad that would not be even allowed with an X certificate but that was as it happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Sounds like a memorable experience to me. Thanks for sharing.


Bill, as you know, when you are bored and alone there is nothing better than the company of a young woman, by the same token the young lady quite liked being wined and dined for a day with a complete stranger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (Feb 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> I was spending the weekend at the YMCA in Bedford enjoying the swimming pool etc. I noticed a flyer promoting a carnival in town so decided to go. It was set up a lot like those in the USA. The milk bottle throw was a lark. The balls were so light you could rare back, hit the bottles dead center and at best they would quiver. I met a beautiful young lady while there. We hung out together taking in the attractions. It was late and I asked her if I could walk her home. In the process of saying good night we had a memorable kiss which made my day.
> 
> P.S. I havn't shared this story with my wife so mum is the word



Did you get to see this lady again Bill, did you keep in contact with her after you have returned to the US?

I always found interesting how love (and lust) flourishes during wartime and to read about the large number of American servicemen who found their sweethearts in Britain and took them back with them to America.

One of the memorable stories I remember hearing at an airshow was from a gentleman who told me how his father, a B-17 pilot met his future wife, an English girl working the land in the fields right next to the air base.

Cheers


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 23, 2018)

airminded88 said:


> Did you get to see this lady again Bill, did you keep in contact with her after you have returned to the US?
> 
> I always found interesting how love (and lust) flourishes during wartime and to read about the large number of American servicemen who found their sweethearts in Britain and took them back with them to America.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to say I did not see her again. I didn't even get her phone number. How dumb is that?


----------



## pbehn (Feb 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> I am sorry to say I did not see her again. I didn't even get her phone number. How dumb is that?


Bill, there was a war on, unless she was the local Duchess I doubt she had a phone, when I met my wife in 1981 there was no phone in her house. With the young woman I met on the train we didn't even discuss phone numbers or meeting again or keeping in touch we were just ships passing and enjoying a moment.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Would you believe this was the only kiss I got while in the UK. That makes it special.


Bill, I had two years in Saudi Arabia, in that two years I had only one "conversation" with a woman. Walking around a supermarket a woman from your side of the pond crunched my ankle with her trolley, she said "sorry" and I said "It's OK". In the word "sorry" I couldn't tell if she was from USA or Canada but since she nearly broke my ankle it could have been Australian.


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 23, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Bill, I had two years in Saudi Arabia, in that two years I had only one "conversation" with a woman. Walking around a supermarket a woman from your side of the pond crunched my ankle with her trolley, she said "sorry" and I said "It's OK".


Brief conversation


----------



## mikewint (Feb 23, 2018)

airminded88 said:


> I always found interesting how love (and lust) flourishes during wartime


Being shot at, blown up, and knifed, not to mention being cooped up with 10-15 smelly alpha males for weeks and weeks has a way to really get those biological juices/urges surging. We had "Hooch Maids" in camp to do household-type tasks like laundry and cleaning, we paid them, but they were like furniture and we treated them as such, I was young.
Our #1 maid (probably VC)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 23, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Bill, as you know, when you are bored and alone there is nothing better than the company of a young woman, by the same token the young lady quite liked being wined and dined for a day with a complete stranger.


How true! I think the thrill of the moment played havoc with my brain. She was a classy young lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> How true! I think the thrill of the moment played havoc with my brain. She was a classy young lady.


Moments make memories Bill, I well remember my first job in Japan, young women would just shout "hello" for no particular reason, in the street. One 17 year old bar maid said "I love you" it turned out that "love" means something different in Japanese and she had "always" wanted to say it to someone. "Always" being how many times she had given it any thought in her 17 years on this planet, in the place I was working I was the only foreigner, so I was in a "target rich environment". It was strange being the focus of almost a whole city's projections and prejudices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 23, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Being shot at, blown up, and knifed, not to mention being cooped up with 10-15 smelly alpha males for weeks and weeks has a way to really get those biological juices/urges surging. We had "Hooch Maids" in camp to do household-type tasks like laundry and cleaning, we paid them, but they were like furniture and we treated them as such, I was young.
> Our #1 maid (probably VC)
> View attachment 483517
> 
> View attachment 483519


I had a "house boy" whos job it was to clean and polish the apartment, he woke me up every two weeks polishing my bedside table with his fffing spray furniture polish right in my face after a 12 hr night shift, we moved accommodation before that stupidity was resolved.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (Feb 24, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Being shot at, blown up, and knifed, not to mention being cooped up with 10-15 smelly alpha males for weeks and weeks has a way to really get those biological juices/urges surging. We had "Hooch Maids" in camp to do household-type tasks like laundry and cleaning, we paid them, but they were like furniture and we treated them as such, I was young.



Being a teenager not that long ago I can clearly remember that biological onslaught the average male human body is subjected to and having your life on the edge at all moments I can understand the desire to live each day at a time.
I take that everything was consensual and the maids were satisfied with their end of the deal.

Cheers


----------



## airminded88 (Feb 24, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> How true! I think the thrill of the moment played havoc with my brain. She was a classy young lady.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who has gone through that in those crucial moments! 
I have the feeling she thought of you like a fine gentleman 

Cheers


----------



## airminded88 (Feb 24, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> I am sorry to say I did not see her again. I didn't even get her phone number. How dumb is that?


Seeing the glass half full maybe it was fate in the works ensuring that you and your wife would meet each other and fall in love 

Cheers my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 24, 2018)

airminded88 said:


> Being a teenager not that long ago I can clearly remember that biological onslaught the average male human body is subjected to and having your life on the edge at all moments I can understand the desire to live each day at a time.
> I take that everything was consensual and the maids were satisfied with their end of the deal.
> 
> Cheers


I don't recall ever having that feeling of "live each day at a time" but others did. I tried to stay positive regarding the future in my thought process. I think this was a cop out for some I knew to justify their actions and real for others.


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 24, 2018)

airminded88 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who has gone through that in those crucial moments!
> I have the feeling she thought of you like a fine gentleman
> 
> Cheers


I hope so.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 24, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Not at all Mike. I was 31 and married with a newborn baby she was 20 with an Italian boyfriend





billrunnels said:


> I am sorry to say I did not see her again. I didn't even get her phone number.


As Grandpappy always said, "There's nothing worse in this world than the memory of temptation successfully resisted."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 24, 2018)

mikewint said:


> As Grandpappy always said, "There's nothing worse in this world than the memory of temptation successfully resisted."


I think you must have miss read my post on the topic Mike, within two hours of meeting I was sleeping with an Italian and an English woman, we just never took our clothes off. After posting I remembered that the two women had French and Italian as languages but all three of us only had French in common. There was no temptation resisted, she was 20 with an Italian boyfriend at the end of her journey.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 24, 2018)

pbehn said:


> There was no temptation resisted


You were male...she was female... the boy friend was absent, and you were alone eventually. All the rest is/was superfluous. The small head has no conscience


----------

